# ssh et la touche backspace



## radar (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème de mappring (je pense) de mon clavier.
En local, tout marche nickel. Quand je fais du ssh par contre, ma touche backspace (effacement du dernier caractère, celle en haut à droite) marche comme une touche del (efface le prochain caractère et non pas le précédent).

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution à mon pb ?
merci.


----------



## maousse (8 Juin 2005)

tu te connectes en ssh sur quel genre de machine ?

ça doit être à régler dans le .bash_profile du compte de la machine distante à priori.


----------

